# what will happen next



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have allready had clomid and didnt respond so i have got to lose weight so i can be refferred for iui/ivf ive lost 2st so far.
Im just wondering what would happen next when im refferred.Ive told im entitled to 3 iui and 1 ivf but how do they decide what i need and will they just get on with it or try clomid again? help im all confused.xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi

Couldn't read & run, with me I had an initial consultants appt where he discussed the options available to us, we are not entitled to NHS funding so have gone private, I think each case is different depending on circumstances, test results etc.


Good luck though
xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thankyou


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi i couldnt get help from the nhs with iui treatment because i didnt fit into there weight critera so we are going private, we are waiting for an appoinment at the moment, and the clinic we are going to use dont have any restrictions on bmi !!!, as there are no sedation drugs needed for iui..
They have clinics all around the country if your intrested i can give you there website..

take care melita xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

So is there still a restriction on nhs with iui even though theres no sedation?

Yes that would be helpful thanx i will av a look although i dont think we can afford it.x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

hi 
i agree with waiting every clinic is different on how they want to do things if u r at the same clinic has me then u will find them very helpful and will answer any question u ave


----------



## Charliemum2b (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Max,
Congrats on weight loss so far!
I live in Devon and had 6 months of Clomid on NHS, all unsuccessful. I had bad side effects with it (mostly mood swings) so i was dreading my follow up appointment, thinking they would up my doseage for another 6 months. I was surprised to be told we would be moving straight to IUI (x4 on NHS plus 1 IVF). My BMI is 28 and i think the max allowed is 30. I have just been told to abandon my first attempt as i have responded too well to the drugs! This will not be classed as one of the 4 attempts thankfully.
Im also giving accupuncture a go to see if it helps.
You never know, losing abit of weight might do the trick by itself. A friend at work tried for over a year to conceive, she lost a stone and fell preg.
Hope you get going on the next stage of your journey soon!!! 
xx


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi
Yeah unfortantly the nhs will do anything in there power to save money!!! dont get me started on that subject   lol.....and because i have pcos and my bmi is between 38 and 39 they arent intrested..so we found a private hospital that have no limit they are care fertility and they have lots of clinics, we live near peterborough and we are getting referred to nottingham...we dont have any money our parents are helping us, we were told about icsi but thats way over what we could ever afford even with help, so i looked into iui...the initual consultation is £155 and iui is £650 which isnt to bad.....but look at website and call them thay are lovely..but make sure they do iui as only manchester and nottingham didnt have a bmi restriction...

let me no if you need any help...melita xe


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats not bad then cheaper than ivf,does that include drugs if you need them?x


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

No drugs are extra, but my gp said he will suply the drugs as then alot cheaper, so you could try that!! but i dont no how much the drugs are and what you need so cant coment on that yet...lol
Look at there website and they have full price list and all the info you need....CARE FERTILITY, and if you look at clinic reviews forum they have a great reputation...

Give me a shout if you need any help  

melita xx


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

also i forgot to say, some of the clinics have a max bmi of 35 so call them first, the ones i called near to me where manchester and nottingham and they had no restriction on bmi...they are individual clinics but under care fertility thats why some have restriction and some dont...if you get me...

melita xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok thanx very much for your help and good luck


----------

